# CorelDraw Linienart



## hkag (1. September 2004)

Hallo,

suche dringend eine Möglichkeit in Corel Draw (V. 11) um folgende Linie einzustellen:

eine Linie die zur Mitte breiter wird und dann wieder dünn ausläuft.

Diese Linienart soll in CorelDraw einfach anzuwenden sein (wohl ein Hilfsmittel im Programm).

Ich benötige diese Linie für ein Logo. Wer kann mir helfen?

Gruss

Guido


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. September 2004)

oder F1.

Viele Grüße


----------

